# Bunny bootie knitalong



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong including the bunny bootie , hopefully will have a fun time knitting along together 
My version of a bunny bootie is fairly straight forward , only a bit fiddly when it comes to sewing the ears on and face , although that might just be me as I dont like sewing 
So if you would like to join me in knitting a pair of these booties you will need 2 colour yarns in dk , and a small amount of another colour for the eyes I used black , needle size depends on what size you want I used 3.5mm(US 4 ) for a size 3-6 month 3 1/2 inches, if you want a smaller size use 3mm(US2/3) or bigger size 4mm(US 6) 
To get you all started here is the first part 

Part 1 
Cast on 32 sts with main colour and knit 2 rows 

Row 1 , k1, kfb, k11, kfb, k3, kfb, k11, kfb, k2 36sts

Row 2 and evens knit 

Row 3 , k1, kfb, k13, kfb, k3, kfb, k13, kfb, k2 40sts

Row 5 , k1, kfb, k15, kfb, k3, kfb, k15, kfb, k2 44sts

Row 7 , k1, kfb, k17, kfb, k3, kfb, k17, kfb, k2 k48 st 

Row 8 knit 

For those who havent joined one of my knitalongs before these are the first instructions and if you keep reading along on this knitalong topic you will find the rest of the instructions done in parts , so part 1 today and part 2 tomorrow, all I ask that if you can show your wip so I know I'm not talking to myself , I do enough of that already ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful, thank you.


----------



## Komitt (Oct 29, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Since this is not a "mystery" knitalong, can I ask if we are casting on with the color that is white on your sample, or yellow on your sample?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

So all will eventually be on this thread/topic? And i don't have to go looking! Love that. I was wanting the pattern!!


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh those are so cute - don't have any babies around but I'm going to knit them anyway!!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

What a fun idea!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Woohoo Sonja, thank you. ????. I didn’t ask as I thought you would be far to busy, lol! Off to the basement to bring some wool and knitting needles up. Will start this evening! ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Wonderful, thank you.


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Komitt said:


> Count me in


Welcome


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Super thanks Sonja ????


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

These bunny booties are adorable. I’m going to see what colors of baby weight yarn I have. I’m assuming that baby weight (ie Bernat Softee Baby) would suffice, as it may just result in slightly larger booties. It’s a #3 weight with a suggested needle size of 4mm (US6). Please correct me if I’m wrong. Thanks.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Very cute ! Now off to find DK yarn ????


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wonderful! Heading to my stash now. Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kathy


I think I am going to knit these for the Pocket Poppets. They would be adorable.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong including the bunny bootie , hopefully will have a fun time knitting along together
> My version of a bunny bootie is fairly straight forward , only a bit fiddly when it comes to sewing the ears on and face , although that might just be me as I dont like sewing
> So if you would like to join me in knitting a pair of these booties you will need 2 colour yarns in dk , and a small amount of another colour for the eyes I used black , needle size depends on what size you want I used 3.5mm(US 4 ) for a size 3-6 month 3 1/2 inches, if you want a smaller size use 3mm(US2/3) or bigger size 4mm(US 6)
> To get you all started here is the first part
> ...


Do we knit row 4 and 6 for 1 or 2 rows? Oops I see it now, I am running on 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

Perfect! Working on a Jacob's Ladder Ripple in LB Mandala and did some clipping to get colors to run to my preference (thinking I will hook the bits in somewhere). Now I will be bootie-ing instead!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> So all will eventually be on this thread/topic? And i don't have to go looking! Love that. I was wanting the pattern!!


Yes I will just keep posting on this topic


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Woohoo Sonja, thank you. ????. I didn't ask as I thought you would be far to busy, lol! Off to the basement to bring some wool and knitting needles up. Will start this evening! ????????????


I should be but I do enjoy a knitalong so here we are ,????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I forgot to say that the bootie can be knit completely flat , but I dont like to sew, so tend to do as much as I can in the round , 
The first part should look like this


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Super thanks Sonja ????


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> These bunny booties are adorable. I'm going to see what colors of baby weight yarn I have. I'm assuming that baby weight (ie Bernat Softee Baby) would suffice, as it may just result in slightly larger booties. It's a #3 weight with a suggested needle size of 4mm (US6). Please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks.


Sorry I'm not sure about American yarn weights but do know that if you use a 4m m needle then yes the bootie will knit up bigger


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I think I am going to knit these for the Pocket Poppets. They would be adorable.


That sounds like a great idea , look forward to seeing them


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you . These wee booties are adorable !


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I'm not sure about American yarn weights but do know that if you use a 4m m needle then yes the bootie will knit up bigger


I'm sorry, I thought the yarn weights were universal-my mistake. I already started one bootie. Will post a photo after Row #8.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I'm sorry, I thought the yarn weights were universal-my mistake. I already started one bootie. Will post a photo after Row #8.


No need to be sorry , I think Dk is best described as 3 light worsted but I didnt like to say as I havent had much to do with American yarn weights , The only reason I know the difference in needle sizes is because I have a little gadget that tells me , I need one for yarn ????
Look forward to seeing your picture


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> No need to be sorry , I think Dk is best described as 3 light worsted but I didnt like to say as I havent had much to do with American yarn weights , The only reason I know the difference in needle sizes is because I have a little gadget that tells me , I need one for yarn ð
> Look forward to seeing your picture


Here is the photo after Day 1. I am looking forward to instructions for Day 2.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Here is the photo after Day 1. I am looking forward to instructions for Day 2.


What a pretty shade of pink , I'm in the UK and an early riser so usually post first thing in the morning or the dead of night as my husband calls it , ????its so peaceful then just me and the birds and I can knit in peace , or type out instructions without anyone distracting me ,


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> What a pretty shade of pink , I'm in the UK and an early riser so usually post first thing in the morning or the dead of night as my husband calls it , ????its so peaceful then just me and the birds and I can knit in peace , or type out instructions without anyone distracting me ,


Thanks. I plan on using light gray for the contrast color.

I'm at my best early in the morning, too. Though, hubby is working from home now , so I only get about an hour to myself before he's up and is on conference calls.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks so much. These are really cute.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Here’s mine #2 needles...


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry to repeat my question, but I did not see the answer. Are we starting with the primary or the accent color? Thanks!


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

JudithKnits said:


> Sorry to repeat my question, but I did not see the answer. Are we starting with the primary or the accent color? Thanks!


It's the middle of the night for swedenme. If you re-read the instructions, you''ll see your answer. 
"Cast on 32 sts with main colour and knit 2 rows."


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you for this adorable knit along...love it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Sonja for doing this. I’ll have to dig in my stash for the right colors


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you Rjkda I really read right past the answer.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Thanks. I plan on using light gray for the contrast color.
> 
> I'm at my best early in the morning, too. Though, hubby is working from home now , so I only get about an hour to myself before he's up and is on conference calls.


I thought grey as soon as I saw the pink , , it will look lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JudithKnits said:


> Thank you Rjkda I really read right past the answer.


Glad to see you got your answer ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maryanneed said:


> Here's mine #2 needles...


Looking good so far ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nana Needles said:


> Thank you for this adorable knit along...love it


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 2 

You should have 48 sts on your needle and ended with a knit row , do not cut your main colour just take it up the side with a little twist as it will get pulled back in to place when the picot edge is done 

So now take your contrasting yarn and begin 
Row 1 knit 
Row 2 purl 
Repeat these 2 rows 
Row5 k1, * k2tog , yo, * repeat till last stitch , k1
Row 6 purl
Row7 knit 
Row 8 purl 
Leaving a long tail for sewing across the bootie to make the picot edge cut contrasting colour 
Now back to main colour, 
Knit 10 rows


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Sonja for doing this. I'll have to dig in my stash for the right colors


Glad you can join us Bonnie


----------



## Hazel africa (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you, I have 2 babies at church on the way, these will go so nicely with the blankets I made.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Love the bunny booties. They're so cute. What age are they for?


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> Love the bunny booties. They're so cute. What age are they for?


You made me panic when I read your post thought I had forgot to put that detail in , my worry is that I miss something important out and then I cant add it , but the sizes are there in my original post , I made size 3-6 month , but you can make smaller or a larger size just by changer the size of the needles or to make them even smaller/ larger by changing the thickness of the yarn too , hope this helps


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry I didn’t read your original post properly.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is for all those who have asked for another knitalong including the bunny bootie , hopefully will have a fun time knitting along together
> My version of a bunny bootie is fairly straight forward , only a bit fiddly when it comes to sewing the ears on and face , although that might just be me as I dont like sewing
> So if you would like to join me in knitting a pair of these booties you will need 2 colour yarns in dk , and a small amount of another colour for the eyes I used black , needle size depends on what size you want I used 3.5mm(US 4 ) for a size 3-6 month 3 1/2 inches, if you want a smaller size use 3mm(US2/3) or bigger size 4mm(US 6)
> To get you all started here is the first part
> ...


Thank you so much! Very kind of you to share. 
:sm01:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you! Will go find my yarn!


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

Such a cute pattern. Thanks for the instructions and the great pictures. The images are worth a thousand words to me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> Sorry I didn't read your original post properly.


That's ok , I sometimes have to go back and read again too


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ooh! Yippee!  I need to get two pair made for my DB's stepgrand twins. :sm24:


----------



## Tarnation7 (May 11, 2013)

Love these...thank you!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fun


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for doing this. Got a lot on my plate right now, but will knit them for my neighbor’s soon-to-be great grandchild.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> Thank you so much! Very kind of you to share.
> :sm01:


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> ooh! Yippee! I need to get two pair made for my DB's stepgrand twins. :sm24:


I've got 3 done and now making the 4th


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Fun


Nice colour , they are a fun knit , cant wait to see all the different takes on the same pattern


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice colour , they are a fun knit , cant wait to see all the different takes on the same pattern


I knit with US size 3, big for the Pocket Poppet. I ripped out and used US size 2, perfect.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

These are adorable. Can't wait for the next steps. Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I knit with US size 3, big for the Pocket Poppet. I ripped out and used US size 2, perfect.


It's amazing how sometimes just the slightest size up or down in a needle can make the difference ,


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Day 2.

Right after the picot edge I forgot to knit garter for all the following rows, so the first 5 are stockinette then I changed to garter for the remainder. Silly me!
Well they aren't for anyone specific so it won't matter too much.

Thanks for this Knit-a-long, the booties are adorable.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

My pink and grey one. Wanted the grey ( much lighter than in the photo) to be my main colour but haven't got enough. Well can see I have to visit a yarn store soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnittingBrit said:


> Day 2.
> 
> Right after the picot edge I forgot to knit garter for all the following rows, so the first 5 are stockinette then I changed to garter for the remainder. Silly me!
> Well they aren't for anyone specific so it won't matter too much.
> ...


Lol I knit the whole 10 rows in stockingnette stitch and as it was the 2nd bootie had to pull them all out ????
Your booties look lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> My pink and grey one. Wanted the grey ( much lighter than in the photo) to be my main colour but haven't got enough. Well can see I have to visit a yarn store soon


Looking good so far


----------



## vemiller (Dec 18, 2011)

I love this pattern


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd like to try this pattern and join your KAL. May I sign up or just keep up? Thank you.


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh oh, I cannot find Part 2...please tell me what to do....I have Part ! done. Thank you....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MariElyn said:


> I'd like to try this pattern and join your KAL. May I sign up or just keep up? Thank you.


Just come back to this topic when you are ready , all my knitalongs are in my topics ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nana Needles said:


> Oh oh, I cannot find Part 2...please tell me what to do....I have Part ! done. Thank you....


If you keep reading through this topic you will find the next parts as you go along , they are easy to spot as I always put a picture with each part so you know what it should look like , next part is on page 3 so just continue from there and you will come to the next parts as you knitalong


----------



## Nana Needles (Apr 8, 2014)

Got it! Thank you so much...now a dumb question.....when bootie is complete will these instructions still be here from start to finish so second bootie can be made? I am sorry to be un-educated but I have never done a "knit along" before.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

I just completed Part 2. Thanks for giving me a reason for learning how to carry yarn up the side. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nana Needles said:


> Got it! Thank you so much...now a dumb question.....when bootie is complete will these instructions still be here from start to finish so second bootie can be made? I am sorry to be un-educated but I have never done a "knit along" before.


Yes this knitalong will always be in my topics and if you have it on your watch list it will be easier to find


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice.. I would love to find time to join you!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

I’m doing two at a time. For some reason it would not let me post the pic. Using white Softee Baby by Bernat and doubled baby fingering variegated with the pearl thread. Absolutely love your KALs. Thanks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my start of bunny bootie. The grey has a silver sparkle through it for extra appeal.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you I will love making bunny booties but we have no new babies, I will put them in the baby hope chest for babies in years to come.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Count me in also. So cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I just completed Part 2. Thanks for giving me a reason for learning how to carry yarn up the side. ????


Always good to learn new things , bootie is looking good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> I'm doing two at a time. For some reason it would not let me post the pic. Using white Softee Baby by Bernat and doubled baby fingering variegated with the pearl thread. Absolutely love your KALs. Thanks.


You are very welcome , glad you have enjoyed the KALs , I've revisited a few lately and once more enjoyed seeing what everyone made , I love designing simple patterns that can be swapped and changed to look completely different each time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is my start of bunny bootie. The grey has a silver sparkle through it for extra appeal.


Looks lovely Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Before we start part 3 you have a choice you can sew your picot edge now or wait till all your bootie is knit your choice , I did mine now as I found it easier to do while the knitting was still flat before the shaping of the toe part so here are some pictures of how to sew this part together 
You need to thread your long tail end through a darning needle turn your work so the back is facing you and put the needle through the first bottom stitch of contrasting colour and the first corresponding stitch of the last row and pull gently together , continue right across, the pictures will make this more clear

These are the sts you need to put the needle through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART 3 
Toe shaping 
I usually use sl1, k1 psso as a decrease in the front of a bootie but lately it seems to look too loose so I decided to just use k2tog this time and I like it so think I might use it from now on 

Row 1, Knit 28 K2tog, turn work
Row2, Sl1, p8, p2tog, turn work
Row 3, Sl1, k8, k2tog , turn work 
Row 4, Sl1, p8,, p2tog turn work 
Repeat row 3 and 4 till you have 12 sts left on either side of your short row , ending with row 4 ,( purl decrease row ) 34 sts 
Next row turn work and knit right across 
Next row k12, p10, k12 

Toe shaping done


----------



## KiwiViv (Nov 21, 2012)

So happy to be part of this knitalong, have 2 great grand babies due this year. Thank you, will post my pics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

glnwhi said:


> Thank you I will love making bunny booties but we have no new babies, I will put them in the baby hope chest for babies in years to come.


Good idea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Count me in also. So cute.


Welcome , hope to see a picture of what you make


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Getting there! Had a problem with the toe shaping as for some unknown reason I was K2tog at each end - absolutely nothing wrong with your instructions, but something wrong with my brain this morning! Sorted it out and now to start the second one. I love how you sew up the stitches at the back, turn it over and there is that lovely edging ... magic!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Getting there! Had a problem with the toe shaping as for some unknown reason I was K2tog at each end - absolutely nothing wrong with your instructions, but something wrong with my brain this morning! Sorted it out and now to start the second one. I love how you sew up the stitches at the back, turn it over and there is that lovely edging ... magic!


Its beautiful Kate , I like to add the same picot edging to cardigans too


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Kate , I like to add the same picot edging to cardigans too


I've only ever done it before as a cast on edging which is ok, but I think I prefer the look of it your way.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished my shaping. Love the way you do the picot edging, so easy and looks great.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm joining in only a day late. Mine is white/brown.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Just finished my shaping. Love the way you do the picot edging, so easy and looks great.


Glad you like it , your bootie looks great


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

It’s coming nicely! Thank you!


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Day 3

Making a second pair at the same time. Second pair in worsted so a little bigger than the pink pair.


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Sonja! I am so happy that you share your talent.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnittingBrit said:


> Day 3
> 
> Making a second pair at the same time. Second pair in worsted so a little bigger than the pink pair.


They are looking really nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Thank you Sonja! I am so happy that you share your talent.????


You are very welcome


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Uh oh! I have to start over. Something isn’t right. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Uh oh! I have to start over. Something isn't right. ????


Have you done the toe shaping wrong , could you not just frog back to were you finished the second part , because looking at you picture everything looks ok there


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Have you done the toe shaping wrong , could you not just frog back to were you finished the second part , because looking at you picture everything looks ok there


For me, frogging on small projects like this causes more frustration than starting anew anyway. If I change my mind later, I can make another pair with it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KiwiViv said:


> So happy to be part of this knitalong, have 2 great grand babies due this year. Thank you, will post my pics.


Hi KiwiViv,

I was born in Nelson NZ, lived in Tahunanui, then Rata Street. Planning on making a trip back Jan, 2020. ????


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very cute booties! I'm a little late to the party, but hope to catch up quickly. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

Count me in but I may not keep up due to tendinitis in my wrists. My friends had nicknamed me bunny several years ago so now it’s time to pay back to their grandkids - bunny booties!!


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

Count me in but I may not keep up due to tendinitis in my wrists. My friends had nicknamed me bunny several years ago so now it’s time to pay back to their grandkids - bunny booties!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja I made a mistake, the 10 rows knit, I have done as knit, purl, but I feel ok with how it looks?? Oops!


----------



## Folly2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern! These booties will be perfect, along with my Old Shale cardigan, as a gift for a newborn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja I made a mistake, the 10 rows knit, I have done as knit, purl, but I feel ok with how it looks?? Oops!


Thats ok as long as you remember to do the second bootie the same ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Welcome everyone hope you enjoy making the booties , just read along through the topic and you will find all the instructions in parts , enjoy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PART4
Todays part is the cuff very easy for me to right out 

For the cuff you do 3inches of rib I prefer 1x1 as I have trouble counting to 2 ????but if you want to do 2x2 that is your choice , I also join this part in the round just my preference as less sewing up , 

When your cuff measures 3 inches using your contrasting colour and starting with a purl row garter stitch 4 rows , cast off

Oops the one part I forgot to take a picture of but I guess doing the cuff is relatively easy so no picture really needed 
But here is what it will look like when done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would love some feedback on how everyone is doing , hopefully there are a few bunny booties getting made out there with nice picot edging and shaped toes by now


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a little late joining but hope to complete some soon. Wanted to finish my Angel Baby Sleep Sack first. Need to locate my yarn and needles too.

Ann


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ann neal said:


> I am a little late joining but hope to complete some soon. Wanted to finish my Angel Baby Sleep Sack first. Need to locate my yarn and needles too.
> 
> Ann


Welcome Ann any questions just ask


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks I enjoy following these KAL as the results you show are always beautiful.

Ann


----------



## Goldie211 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the instructions ill try to keep up but I have so many projects started it will be hard to but ill try next week to do one and send picks
Thank you again


----------



## evm (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you! Thank you! Found the remainder of the KAL... love them. I knit mine in white and a soft turquoise... I just haven't figured out how to include a photo! Thanks again from Central Florida.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning 
Here is my progress.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Good morning
> Here is my progress.


Looking good. Love the color you used for trim. Can't wait to see the dolls.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Looking good. Love the color you used for trim. Can't wait to see the dolls.


Thank you. The color for the trim is the same as the sleep/play suit for the doll. I hope to assemble the dolls today. Hubs doing well, but having sleepless nights due to pain. We get up around 4 and to ice and medicate.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

My bootie so far, not even finished but already bespoken for, family you got to love them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marinda said:


> My bootie so far, not even finished but already bespoken for, family you got to love them.


Love the pink and grey. Very cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I felt to fit the Pocket Poppet doll they needed to be lower. I knit 5 rows of rib and 3 rows with fun fur.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Soooo......tiny and cute, the fun fur is something I must remember.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So far so good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

evm said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Found the remainder of the KAL... love them. I knit mine in white and a soft turquoise... I just haven't figured out how to include a photo! Thanks again from Central Florida.


Next time you post a reply click on quote reply and look down and you will see choose file click on that choose your picture and then click on add attachment, and fingers crossed your picture will show up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Good morning
> Here is my progress.


It looks great , love the coral colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. The color for the trim is the same as the sleep/play suit for the doll. I hope to assemble the dolls today. Hubs doing well, but having sleepless nights due to pain. We get up around 4 and to ice and medicate.


Do hope the pain settles down soon , looking forward to seeing the dolls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> My bootie so far, not even finished but already bespoken for, family you got to love them.


Looks great , mine have gone off to my little A-team who I got to see today , took them for a walk , had a full conversation with both of them , April blubbered away round her fingers and Annabelle stirred me right in the eyes and told a very long story ????


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Looks great , mine have gone off to my little A-team who I got to see today , took them for a walk , had a full conversation with both of them , April blubbered away round her fingers and Annabelle stirred me right in the eyes and told a very long story ????


So very happy you could spend time with the twins. This is memory moments.
Must say my booties got "taken" just after I showed them the pictures of yours.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope the pain settles down soon , looking forward to seeing the dolls


Thank you. He is trying to not take too much pain medication, but last night let him know that is a mistake. I tried telling him. I think tonight will be better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I felt to fit the Pocket Poppet doll they needed to be lower. I knit 5 rows of rib and 3 rows with fun fur.


The fun fur looks good ,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks great , mine have gone off to my little A-team who I got to see today , took them for a walk , had a full conversation with both of them , April blubbered away round her fingers and Annabelle stirred me right in the eyes and told a very long story ????


So sweet, love the little ones.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

So far..so good. Lovin’ it❣


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

So far..so good. Loving it❣


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Would love some feedback on how everyone is doing , hopefully there are a few bunny booties getting made out there with nice picot edging and shaped toes by now


Here's a photo after Part 3 (toe shaping). When I get home, I will start the cuff. Thanks for this fun KAL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. He is trying to not take too much pain medication, but last night let him know that is a mistake. I tried telling him. I think tonight will be better.


Hopefully he listened to you and you both get a better night sleep tonight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maryanneed said:


> So far..so good. Loving it❣


Looking lovely , it's great to see all the different colour variations


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Here's a photo after Part 3 (toe shaping). When I get home, I will start the cuff. Thanks for this fun KAL.


You are welcome ,


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here we are one done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here we are one done.


Have you sewn your bootie up Fan , ? Are you not adding ears and face, although it does stand as a lovely bootie as is , maybe you are adding one of your lovely buttons


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

So happy to have joined your Knit-Along, my very first KAL. I joined late so only up to Step 3. I chose the blue yarn to match a baby blanket (before I could find where I put the (WIP) blanket) I have on the go, for which I plan to also knit a Gingersnap cardigan with a few shades of blue from my stash. But, as you can see from the photo, it isn't a good match. I'm going to grab a lighter shade of blue for this matchup; I think it will look better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you sewn your bootie up Fan , ? Are you not adding ears and face, although it does stand as a lovely bootie as is , maybe you are adding one of your lovely buttons


Sure am adding the bunny ears can't wait to do them. I just love the whole bunny theme. Yes I sewed it up love how it looks so far.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> So happy to have joined your Knit-Along, my very first KAL. I joined late so only up to Step 3. I chose the blue yarn to match a baby blanket (before I could find where I put the (WIP) blanket) I have on the go, for which I plan to also knit a Gingersnap cardigan with a few shades of blue from my stash. But, as you can see from the photo, it isn't a good match. I'm going to grab a lighter shade of blue for this matchup; I think it will look better.


I agree , I would definitely try another shade of blue that is nearer to the blue shades you have already used ,


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The fun fur looks good ,


Thanks, I may try a bunny tail as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sure am adding the bunny ears can't wait to do them. I just love the whole bunny theme. Yes I sewed it up love how it looks so far.


It's just that it would have been easier to sew the ears and face on before sewing up the bootie , easier to weave in the ends


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks, I may try a bunny tail as well.


Ooh yes great idea!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's just that it would have been easier to sew the ears and face on before sewing up the bootie , easier to weave in the ends


Mmm yes I see, so will not sew the second one thanks for that, will try hard to get first one looking right when I do it. Sorry to be so impatient Duh!


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

I've been late in starting this KAL, but here is what I've got so far. All the pictures that you are all posting are adorable!


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

I have managed to do parts 1-3 and hope to finish part 4 tonight, will post a picture tomorrow. Was impressed with the shaping as I have previously done booties with a separate top and picked up stitches along the side. It is quite a while since I knitted booties though.

Ann


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Oops! I did the same. I will be more diligent on the next one.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Did I miss the part about the ears?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Did I miss the part about the ears?


No they are yet to be given, hang in there. :sm24:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Phew thought I missed it, than you Fan????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Did I miss the part about the ears?


No that's tomorrow


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Too many impatient people....including me, I sewed mine up too! :sm12: Although I must admit I quite like them like this too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Too many impatient people....including me, I sewed mine up too! :sm12: Although I must admit I quite like them like this too.


I've made them just plain before and added a Dickie bow along with 2 little buttoms on the toe shaping part at the front for a boy and a bow to the side for a girl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> I've been late in starting this KAL, but here is what I've got so far. All the pictures that you are all posting are adorable!


Looks good so far , did confuse me to begin with as it didnt look right but I think it's the way you have taken your picture , I'm easily confused ????


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> Thank you! Will go find my yarn!


Using stash! I did the 1x1 rib in the round as well!
Thank you Swedenme!????


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Before we start part 3 you have a choice you can sew your picot edge now or wait till all your bootie is knit your choice , I did mine now as I found it easier to do while the knitting was still flat before the shaping of the toe part so here are some pictures of how to sew this part together
> You need to thread your long tail end through a darning needle turn your work so the back is facing you and put the needle through the first bottom stitch of contrasting colour and the first corresponding stitch of the last row and pull gently together , continue right across, the pictures will make this more clear
> 
> These are the sts you need to put the needle through


Hello Swedenme, I have switched to a lighter blue which matches the blanket I'm working on much better. I'm now on this "pre" Step 3 part, using my blue tail to sew up the contrast. When I look at your sample with the needle going through the purl side stitches, the ones the needle is going through look white, not yellow contrast. Am I seeing this correctly? I find there is not clear contrast between the pale yellow 'contrast' & the white 'main' for me to interpret to my own work. The same thing happens when I look at the stitches you circled; they look white. I sewed up a bit and the picot edge looks quite extended, not cute & delicate like your bootie's edge. I've rechecked the # of rows in the picot section and that looks correct but my edge seems to stick out far. Can you help?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

My apologies for another question: What length of circular needle did you use? OR did you switch to double point. I really like the idea of less sewing, as you can probably tell from my above difficulty.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

KateB said:


> Too many impatient people....including me, I sewed mine up too! :sm12: Although I must admit I quite like them like this too.


They look so sweet. What size needles did you use?


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Sonja, will you please clarify something on Part 4? When I start with the contrast color after the ribbing, do I purl 1 row on the wrong side, then knit 4 rows (5 rows total). Or do I just knit 4 rows total, starting on the wrong (purl) side? Thank you.


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Don’t purl. Start on the purl side, and knit your four rows. Otherwise it would not look right when folded over.????


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Don’t purl. Start on the purl side, and knit your four rows. Otherwise it would not look right when folded over.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> Using stash! I did the 1x1 rib in the round as well!
> Thank you Swedenme!????


You are welcome ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Hello Swedenme, I have switched to a lighter blue which matches the blanket I'm working on much better. I'm now on this "pre" Step 3 part, using my blue tail to sew up the contrast. When I look at your sample with the needle going through the purl side stitches, the ones the needle is going through look white, not yellow contrast. Am I seeing this correctly? I find there is not clear contrast between the pale yellow 'contrast' & the white 'main' for me to interpret to my own work. The same thing happens when I look at the stitches you circled; they look white. I sewed up a bit and the picot edge looks quite extended, not cute & delicate like your bootie's edge. I've rechecked the # of rows in the picot section and that looks correct but my edge seems to stick out far. Can you help?


It's the first row and last row of the contrasting colour that the needle goes through , so in my case it was the pale lemon , you also have to get the same stitch , so you go through the first one on the bottom row and then through the first one on the top row , through the second on the bottom row through the second on the top row , hope this helps 
For the cuff I just continued with the long cable I had and used the magic loop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Sonja, will you please clarify something on Part 4? When I start with the contrast color after the ribbing, do I purl 1 row on the wrong side, then knit 4 rows (5 rows total). Or do I just knit 4 rows total, starting on the wrong (purl) side? Thank you.


Sorry I think I automatically did the instructions for in the round , the purl row first was to hide the contrasting change bumps when you fold the cuff over which you would still have to do if you are starting on the right side of your work and knitting flat , if you are starting on the wrong side of your work just knit 4 rows and cast off ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LAST PART 

Ears 
Using your contrasting yarn cast on 22sts
Row 1 Purl
Row 2 main colour knit 
Row 3 purl
Row 4 knit 
Row 5 purl
Row 6 knit 
Row 7 purl
Row 8 contrasting colour knit 
Row 9 purl 
Cast off leave a long tail and cut yarn 
Make another one , 

Sewing up fold as in picture and sew across, fold again and sew backs, if you want to leave them seperate and sew to your bootie that is your Choice, but I prefer to sew the 2 ears together at the bottom before attaching them to the bootie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Attaching ears 

If you have knit flat sew the cuff part 

Fold cuff over and sew ears into place , I also add a couple of sts attaching the back of the ears to the cuff so the ears dont flop forward 

Sew on face , I just did 3 little sideways sts for eyes but you could make French knots instead , not very clear in my picture but I have added a little mouth under the nose 
Weave in ends and sew up rest of bootie


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

ann neal said:


> I have managed to do parts 1-3 and hope to finish part 4 tonight, will post a picture tomorrow. Was impressed with the shaping as I have previously done booties with a separate top and picked up stitches along the side. It is quite a while since I knitted booties though.
> 
> Ann


As promised a picture of my progress so far.

Ann


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ann neal said:


> As promised a picture of my progress so far.
> 
> Ann


They are looking great , I've got an idea for a lace up shoe or bootie using this design as the beginning for it , so something else to play with and see how it turns out ????


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

One and done....


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Such an adorable bootie. Thank you, Swedenme. Many babies will be wearing your pattern.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> One and done...doesnât look quite right!


So cute, need to get busy and do the ears for mine now.
Reading the instructions I think you need to sew the edges for a couple of stitches so they don't flop forward so much.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Sonja, slightly off subject - I am working on the onesie with the heart pattern on the tummy. The pattern says to knit every other row. I am working in the round, do I still knit that extra row?


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I think I automatically did the instructions for in the round , the purl row first was to hide the contrasting change bumps when you fold the cuff over which you would still have to do if you are starting on the right side of your work and knitting flat , if you are starting on the wrong side of your work just knit 4 rows and cast off ,


No worries. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maryanneed said:


> One and done....


That looks so cute , what doll pattern did you use for your doll , I think I need to start trying out some doll patterns since I now have 2 little granddaughters , only 4 month at the moment , so I think that gives me plenty of time to practise ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> Such an adorable bootie. Thank you, Swedenme. Many babies will be wearing your pattern.


You are very welcome


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

I cannot find part number 2 for the bunny booties. Please help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flpat said:


> Sonja, slightly off subject - I am working on the onesie with the heart pattern on the tummy. The pattern says to knit every other row. I am working in the round, do I still knit that extra row?


Yes every other row is knit, The instructions for the heart stitch pattern is on page 3 of the 2nd onesie knitalong , when knitting in the round all the even rows are knit ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lois Brower said:


> I cannot find part number 2 for the bunny booties. Please help


It's all in this topic along with pictures 
First instructions on page 1 and
2nd ones on page 3 then just continue reading along and you will easy find them as they are accompanied with pictures


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> One and done....


So cute!


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Swedenme said:


> Yes every other row is knit, The instructions for the heart stitch pattern is on page 3 of the 2nd onesie knitalong , when knitting in the round all the even rows are knit ,


thank you so very much, I am also following the bunny bootie discussions and will make a pair as soon as I quit fumble fingering the heart pattern. They are so cute. On the onesie, I had worked the first heart flat and just wanted to make certain I was doing it correctly. You are so kind to be doing these KALs with us and helping us become better knitters.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

Swedenme said:


> That looks so cute , what doll pattern did you use for your doll , I think I need to start trying out some doll patterns since I now have 2 little granddaughters , only 4 month at the moment , so I think that gives me plenty of time to practise ????


This is a Gypsycream pattern. Her patterns are so easy to read and turn out so cute.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

I am about to start my booties for new GGS If I decide to not knit with 2 needles I see where some are using circular needle. I too do not like sewing together. Have several booties just setting in a bag waiting to be sewn together.
What rows can be knit with circular needles? most pictures show 2 needle


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that was fiddly, word of caution do not sew it up before attaching the ears and sewing eyes mouth, as it is quite difficult.
Now to do 2nd one flat, and hope it goes easier.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's the first row and last row of the contrasting colour that the needle goes through , so in my case it was the pale lemon , you also have to get the same stitch , so you go through the first one on the bottom row and then through the first one on the top row , through the second on the bottom row through the second on the top row , hope this helps
> For the cuff I just continued with the long cable I had and used the magic loop


Thank you very much Swedenme! 1) So, the stitch I pick up would be the first solid blue row, just above or below the row where one stitch is white & the next is blue. I'll try that. My concern grew the couple of times I tried to sew it up, that the picot looked too big, like claws. I'll just go ahead and dot it, then see if perhaps I need to go to a smaller needle. 2) Ah Magic Loop, I don't know it. I might try double-point if I get brave. Thanks again for this lovely KAL, my first one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flpat said:


> thank you so very much, I am also following the bunny bootie discussions and will make a pair as soon as I quit fumble fingering the heart pattern. They are so cute. On the onesie, I had worked the first heart flat and just wanted to make certain I was doing it correctly. You are so kind to be doing these KALs with us and helping us become better knitters.


Look forward to seeing a picture when you have finished 
I love sharing my designs and seeing all the different colour/ stitch ideas that people use 
So as long as I can get some yarn and keep knitting I'll try to come up with more designs to share ????


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Thank you very much Swedenme! 1) So, the stitch I pick up would be the first solid blue row, just above or below the row where one stitch is white & the next is blue. I'll try that. My concern grew the couple of times I tried to sew it up, that the picot looked too big, like claws. I'll just go ahead and dot it, then see if perhaps I need to go to a smaller needle. 2) Ah Magic Loop, I don't know it. I might try double-point if I get brave. Thanks again for this lovely KAL, my first one.


It's,the very first row of blue sts and the very last row of blue sts , I realise my pale yellow isnt the best of colour choices to show but I've tried getting a close up of them for you hopefully you can see them now , it's got white sts either side of it

If you dont want to use dpns you could just continue knitting flat and sew it up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maryanneed said:


> This is a Gypsycream pattern. Her patterns are so easy to read and turn out so cute.


Thank you I thought it was , yours is very cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CU Volunteer said:


> I am about to start my booties for new GGS If I decide to not knit with 2 needles I see where some are using circular needle. I too do not like sewing together. Have several booties just setting in a bag waiting to be sewn together.
> What rows can be knit with circular needles? most pictures show 2 needle


I use circular needles for everything even when I'm just knitting flat , for the bootie I joined in the round after finishing shaping the toe , so basically it's just the cuff part that's knit in the round


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's,the very first row of blue sts and the very last row of blue sts , I realise my pale yellow isnt the best of colour choices to show but I've tried getting a close up of them for you hopefully you can see them now , it's got white sts either side of it
> 
> If you dont want to use dpns you could just continue knitting flat and sew it up


Ohhhhh, I see. Well that makes it a whole lot easier then. I just go through the blue stitches on the colour change row with the white stitches alternating, but only choose the blue ones. Thanks!


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much I will knit flat except for the cuff


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are mine finished, added a wee Pom Pom tail to each. Nowhere near a perfect job as was using 2 different yarns and the grey kept twisting doing the ears. 
It was great fun though, will do a wee dress to accompany, in grey and pink with some grey bunny buttons.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh oh just realised a big mistake with ears mine are a loop instead of middle part sewn hmm. Back to the drawing board to try and fix.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here are mine finished, added a wee Pom Pom tail to each. Nowhere near a perfect job as was using 2 different yarns and the grey kept twisting doing the ears.
> It was great fun though, will do a wee dress to accompany, in grey and pink with some grey bunny buttons.


The tail is cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh oh just realised a big mistake with ears mine are a loop instead of middle part sewn hmm. Back to the drawing board to try and fix.


Or leave it the way it is. Cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here are mine finished, added a wee Pom Pom tail to each. Nowhere near a perfect job as was using 2 different yarns and the grey kept twisting doing the ears.
> It was great fun though, will do a wee dress to accompany, in grey and pink with some grey bunny buttons.


They look lovely Fan , look forward to seeing full set


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

My baby has a new pair of .... booties❣ Thanks Swedenme for this KAL. It was fun making these cute bunnies. I love seeing all those bunnies others have knit too. Again, thanks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Or leave it the way it is. Cute.


Thanks and also for your Pom Pom suggestion, they add to the cuteness overall.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> My baby has a new pair of .... booties❣ Thanks Swedenme for this KAL. It was fun making these cute bunnies. I love seeing all those bunnies others have knit too. Again, thanks.


Aaaawww that is adorable great work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maryanneed said:


> My baby has a new pair of .... booties❣ Thanks Swedenme for this KAL. It was fun making these cute bunnies. I love seeing all those bunnies others have knit too. Again, thanks.


Super cute ????and you are welcome, thank you for joining in , its lovely to see all the different booties


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks and also for your Pom Pom suggestion, they add to the cuteness overall.


 :sm24:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> My baby has a new pair of .... booties❣ Thanks Swedenme for this KAL. It was fun making these cute bunnies. I love seeing all those bunnies others have knit too. Again, thanks.


Very cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished two pair of these sweet little bunny booties to match the sleep/play suit for two Pocket Poppet dolls. Thank you Sonja for this lovely pattern. I knit them with size 2 needle and modified the pattern a bit. The cuff was made smaller by ribbing for 5 rows. I added the fun fur for 3 rows of garter. The ears were made smaller casting on 18 stitches instead of 22. I found these Pom poms in my craft room and added them for a tail.


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

They are precious...sooo cute...love the fur...and the bunny tails!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Finished two pair of these sweet little bunny booties to match the sleep/play suit for two Pocket Poppet dolls. Thank you Sonja for this lovely pattern. I knit them with size 2 needle and modified the pattern a bit. The cuff was made smaller by ribbing for 5 rows. I added the fun fur for 3 rows of garter. The ears were made smaller casting on 18 stitches instead of 22. I found these Pom poms in my craft room and added them for a tail.


They are gorgeous Kathy , the fun fur looks great and the little pom pom tails are so cute


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Finished two pair of these sweet little bunny booties to match the sleep/play suit for two Pocket Poppet dolls. Thank you Sonja for this lovely pattern. I knit them with size 2 needle and modified the pattern a bit. The cuff was made smaller by ribbing for 5 rows. I added the fun fur for 3 rows of garter. The ears were made smaller casting on 18 stitches instead of 22. I found these Pom poms in my craft room and added them for a tail.


Wow those are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

too too cute.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So cute, didn’t realise you had started a new knitalong. Will definitely join in tonight when I’ve read through, always enjoy your knitalongs. Thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Kathy , the fun fur looks great and the little pom pom tails are so cute


Thank you Sonja, couldn't have made them without you.
Thanks to the other nice comments as well. :sm01:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Finished two pair of these sweet little bunny booties to match the sleep/play suit for two Pocket Poppet dolls. Thank you Sonja for this lovely pattern. I knit them with size 2 needle and modified the pattern a bit. The cuff was made smaller by ribbing for 5 rows. I added the fun fur for 3 rows of garter. The ears were made smaller casting on 18 stitches instead of 22. I found these Pom poms in my craft room and added them for a tail.


Adorable.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Maryanneed said:


> My baby has a new pair of .... booties❣ Thanks Swedenme for this KAL. It was fun making these cute bunnies. I love seeing all those bunnies others have knit too. Again, thanks.


This is too cute! Where did you get the pattern for the ruffled dress?


----------



## Maryanneed (Feb 4, 2017)

jeannietta said:


> This is too cute! Where did you get the pattern for the ruffled dress?


It too is a Gypsycream pattern. So fun to knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> So cute, didn't realise you had started a new knitalong. Will definitely join in tonight when I've read through, always enjoy your knitalongs. Thank you


Glad you enjoy the knitalongs . They have been fun to do , cannot believe it's been 2 years since I did the first one seems like only a few month ago and now here I am finishing the 7th one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you Sonja, couldn't have made them without you.
> Thanks to the other nice comments as well. :sm01:


It's always lovely to knitalong with nice company , ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished! Used grey for the eyes which was a mistake as they looked blind! Put a pupil on with navy sewing thread and I think that’s an improvement. Really pleased with this pattern and will use the basic bootie to make other plainer booties. Thank you Sonja! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your pattern Swedenme fun to make lena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Finished! Used grey for the eyes which was a mistake as they looked blind! Put a pupil on with navy sewing thread and I think that's an improvement. Really pleased with this pattern and will use the basic bootie to make other plainer booties. Thank you Sonja! :sm24: :sm24:


They look lovely Kate, I really like what you did to the eyes , I'm trying to make the basic bootie into a lace up shoe , will let you know how I get on with it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lena B said:


> Thanks for sharing your pattern Swedenme fun to make lena


They are lovely


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Quick question Sonja...should there be a hole(opening) in the middle of the ear? I stitched the long edge and then the short edges together.
Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Quick question Sonja...should there be a hole(opening) in the middle of the ear? I stitched the long edge and then the short edges together.
> Thank you!


I'll post close ups of the pictures but no there should not be a hole through the ear , you fold the contrasting colour edges together and sew , then you sew up the back part of the ear


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Sonja! I understand now.????


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

ann neal said:


> As promised a picture of my progress so far.
> 
> Ann


Mission accomplished! I found the ears very taxing as they were a bit fiddly and my hands are not as nimble as they used to be.

Ann


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is another set. Ears were fussier than I expected to see on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Thanks Sonja! I understand now.????


That's good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

ann neal said:


> Mission accomplished! I found the ears very taxing as they were a bit fiddly and my hands are not as nimble as they used to be.
> 
> Ann


I agree Definitely fiddly , but your booties look great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Deb Hjelseth said:


> Here is another set. Ears were fussier than I expected to see on.


I did warn people that the ears and face were fiddly ,???? but they do look great


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Just have the first bootie made and I just think it is so darn cute! Sonja, you are such a generous friend to share your time and talent with us...thank you!

I don't have any itty bitty GBs anymore, so decided to keep this pair, as is, for a future gift. And then I want to make the bunny version...just because they are so adorable!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Just have the first bootie made and I just think it is so darn cute! Sonja, you are such a generous friend to share your time and talent with us...thank you!
> 
> I don't have any itty bitty GBs anymore, so decided to keep this pair, as is, for a future gift. And then I want to make the bunny version...just because they are so adorable!


Beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Just have the first bootie made and I just think it is so darn cute! Sonja, you are such a generous friend to share your time and talent with us...thank you!
> 
> I don't have any itty bitty GBs anymore, so decided to keep this pair, as is, for a future gift. And then I want to make the bunny version...just because they are so adorable!


Beautiful


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry Sonja, missed this, it must have been really early when I got up that morning!!
Put it all on a word document and on my to do list.

Thanks for making the knit along. It takes a lot of time & I appreciate it. 
Sue.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Sorry Sonja, missed this, it must have been really early when I got up that morning!!
> Put it all on a word document and on my to do list.
> 
> Thanks for making the knit along. It takes a lot of time & I appreciate it.
> Sue.


You are welcome Sue , hope you get time to make them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would just like to say thank you to everyone who joined in , it was fun getting to know you all a little and seeing all your different beautiful bunny booties , Till the next time ????


----------



## SharonHal (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you Sonja. The pattern is perfect.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SharonHal said:


> Thank you Sonja. The pattern is perfect.


You are welcome , booties look great


----------



## SharonHal (Mar 10, 2018)

I don't sew the picot edge, I pick up the stitches with a needle and knit the 2 rows together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

SharonHal said:


> I don't sew the picot edge, I pick up the stitches with a needle and knit the 2 rows together.


Lovely bootie , I've knit the picot edge together too on other items , but I just find it easier to sew it


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

My Bunny booties finished. I am not good with sewing anything.
Thank you Swedenme for your generosity and time you spend helping us. Without you I don't think I would have tried.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> My Bunny booties finished. I am not good with sewing anything.
> Thank you Swedenme for your generosity and time you spend helping us. Without you I don't think I would have tried.


They are beautiful . I'm not good at sewing up either


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

They are really cute I can’t get the part 2f the bunny booties, how can I get it.
Thanks Loie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lois Brower said:


> They are really cute I can't get the part 2f the bunny booties, how can I get it.
> Thanks Loie


The parts are all here in my topic , just read along from the beginning and you will come across them , part 2 is on page 3


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

Can some one please put part 2 of the bunny booties I must have deleted the part for part 2.
Thanks Loie


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

Can some one please put part 2 of the bunny booties I must have deleted the part for part 2.
Thanks Loie


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> PART 3
> Toe shaping
> I usually use sl1, k1 psso as a decrease in the front of a bootie but lately it seems to look too loose so I decided to just use k2tog this time and I like it so think I might use it from now on
> 
> ...


Good afternoon! Still here, have redone the bootie a few times for various reasons, back at Step 3 now. Is the Sl1 knitwise or purlwise, or does it matter?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> Good afternoon! Still here, have redone the bootie a few times for various reasons, back at Step 3 now. Is the Sl1 knitwise or purlwise, or does it matter?


Purl wise is the way I do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lois Brower said:


> Can some one please put part 2 of the bunny booties I must have deleted the part for part 2.
> Thanks Loie


It's still there on page 3 along with 2 pictures to show you how it should look ,


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Purl wise is the way I do it


Thank you! I'll do that too.


----------



## Lois Brower (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the help for the bunny booties pattern I finally got it. Thanks so much .


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

I know I'm late posting my finished booties, but I couldn't stop making them! Here are 3


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KnittingBrit said:


> I know I'm late posting my finished booties, but I couldn't stop making them! Here are 3


They are gorgeous, I love the colours


----------



## abrauche (Feb 10, 2011)

Missed so much of this KAL due to hospitalization. Hope to get caught up. The are so cute ☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

abrauche said:


> Missed so much of this KAL due to hospitalization. Hope to get caught up. The are so cute ☺


Just start at the beginning and as you go through you will find all the directions along with pictures showing you what the bootie looks like at different stages


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

abrauche said:


> Missed so much of this KAL due to hospitalization. Hope to get caught up. The are so cute ☺


You've got company ... I'm still here chugging along. I've got my first one knit, two ears knit & one ear sewn. It was exciting when I got to assembling the ear.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for this. I’m all behind like a puppy dogs tail it seems. Just starting. ????????


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Those turned out so cute! I didn't put ears on my first pair (which I just finished today). My hubby needs "socks" for his tray table, so I'm working on those now. Gotta say...the booties were so much more fun!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Sonja, Here are my booties. I ran out of yarn, as usual, and that is why they have white ears. I don't think the baby will mind. Jackie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> Hi Sonja, Here are my booties. I ran out of yarn, as usual, and that is why they have white ears. I don't think the baby will mind. Jackie


Hello Jackie , lovely to see your booties ,they are really cute , I'm no stranger to running out if yarn , do it on a regular basis


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KnittingBrit said:


> I know I'm late posting my finished booties, but I couldn't stop making them! Here are 3


So cute! You've been busy


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

I just finished a pair; even though I don’t have a baby to give them to, I wanted to get them done before Easter. I think they’ll look great on a little one.

Thank you Sonja for another great project!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamakaren said:


> I just finished a pair; even though I don't have a baby to give them to, I wanted to get them done before Easter. I think they'll look great on a little one.
> 
> Thank you Sonja for another great project!


You are welcome , your booties look great


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome , your booties look great


Swedenme, thanks for doing this. Glad I'm not the only one behind, had houseguest for 3 days so really behind. This was a fun knit, hope one day to have someone little to make them for. No babies in family now, so made a size to fit 2 yr old GGD. Used worsted, size 8 needles, did not put on ears as when i got them nearly done, realized ears wouldn't be good with the yarn I had used.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Swedenme, thanks for doing this. Glad I'm not the only one behind, had houseguest for 3 days so really behind. This was a fun knit, hope one day to have someone little to make them for. No babies in family now, so made a size to fit 2 yr old GGD. Used worsted, size 8 needles, did not put on ears as when i got them nearly done, realized ears wouldn't be good with the yarn I had used.


They are lovely, pretty colourway, never thought of making them bigger , thank you for that idea


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely, pretty colourway, never thought of making them bigger , thank you for that idea


I did cut st to 40 and cut rows most places, even the picot part (worked K2tog and YO on purl row as P not K, worked well). Oh, and for toe part, I had 8 sts between the tog edges. Basic pattern is great, and if i ever need baby booties again, this will be it, either with or w/o ears!! Thanks for a great pattern.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for this knit-along. It is very kind of you to do this .
I made a pair for my 7 month old GGD .Used knitting worsted yarn and a size 5mm needle .I did make one change also .I did not change color on the last few rows of the ears .That way the back of the ears are the same color as the body .Only pink on the inside of the ear .


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Your booties are adorable!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

sgvw77b said:


> Your booties are adorable!


Thank you .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Helma said:


> Thank you so much for this knit-along. It is very kind of you to do this .
> I made a pair for my 7 month old GGD .Used knitting worsted yarn and a size 5mm needle .I did make one change also .I did not change color on the last few rows of the ears .That way the back of the ears are the same color as the body .Only pink on the inside of the ear .


You are very welcome , , booties are lovely


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are very welcome , , booties are lovely


Thank you .


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

I love seeing all of the variations. You all have given me ideas for my next few pairs. Thank you. And thanks again, Sonja!


----------



## jiawalker (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you Sonja for the fun knit along and pattern. Hoppy Easter!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jiawalker said:


> Thank you Sonja for the fun knit along and pattern. Hoppy Easter!


They are gorgeous, after seeing all the different bunny booties I think I'm going to have to knit more in lots if different colour combination s 
I have been playing about with the original design and came up with some lace up booties with the oddments of yarn I had left from the flower dress I've just finished


----------



## Toni Burgau (Apr 22, 2019)

These are really cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> I love seeing all of the variations. You all have given me ideas for my next few pairs. Thank you. And thanks again, Sonja!


That is why I love doing the knitalongs , so many tips and ideas are shared ,


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous, after seeing all the different bunny booties I think I'm going to have to knit more in lots if different colour combination s
> I have been playing about with the original design and came up with some lace up booties with the oddments of yarn I had left from the flower dress I've just finished


Love those lace up booties.


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Another cute bootie design knocked out of the ballpark!


----------



## sgvw77b (Apr 3, 2017)

Another cute bootie design knocked out of the ballpark!


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Sonja, you are revolutionising the bootie scene. Will the lace-up pattern be available?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

jiawalker said:


> Thank you Sonja for the fun knit along and pattern. Hoppy Easter!


Love the mouth you added .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Love those lace up booties.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sgvw77b said:


> Another cute bootie design knocked out of the ballpark!


Thank you , I might try shortening the cuff to make it more like a shoe , busy with the minnie mouse hat at the moment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> Sonja, you are revolutionising the bootie scene. Will the lace-up pattern be available?


It is basically just a change from the bunnie pattern but if anyone is interested let me know


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> It is basically just a change from the bunnie pattern but if anyone is interested let me know


I am definitely interested. Thank you.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous, after seeing all the different bunny booties I think I'm going to have to knit more in lots if different colour combination s
> I have been playing about with the original design and came up with some lace up booties with the oddments of yarn I had left from the flower dress I've just finished


The lace up booties are darling. If you do a KAL for these, please count me in.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

I, too, am interested in the changes to make the lace-ups.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Swedenme, thanks for doing this. Glad I'm not the only one behind, had houseguest for 3 days so really behind. This was a fun knit, hope one day to have someone little to make them for. No babies in family now, so made a size to fit 2 yr old GGD. Used worsted, size 8 needles, did not put on ears as when i got them nearly done, realized ears wouldn't be good with the yarn I had used.


So cute! What pretty colors,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! So many lovely booties.
I finally got mine done.
Thanks so much Sonja for another great pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! So many lovely booties.
> I finally got mine done.
> Thanks so much Sonja for another great pattern.


They look great Bonnie , love the colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My 2 cute little bunnies, The A-Team


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Aaawh, that is a picture to treasure forever. Beautiful and cute A-team.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Swedenme your 2 little bunny granddaughters are just the cutest little girls. 
My neice had a baby boy last week , so I'm a bit late to the party. I've joined the bunny bootie Knit along. I'm up to the ribbing of the first bootie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Aaawh, that is a picture to treasure forever. Beautiful and cute A-team.


Thank you Marinda


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nanna caz said:


> Swedenme your 2 little bunny granddaughters are just the cutest little girls.
> My neice had a baby boy last week , so I'm a bit late to the party. I've joined the bunny bootie Knit along. I'm up to the ribbing of the first bootie.


Thank you very much and Congratulations to your niece and all family , lovely to have a new baby in the family 
Look forward to seeing a picture when booties are finished


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh they’re ever so cute Sonja.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Your granddaughters are adorable .I see they are wearing their bunny slippers .How old are they now ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh they're ever so cute Sonja.


Thank you Lynette


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Helma said:


> Your granddaughters are adorable .I see they are wearing their bunny slippers .How old are they now ?


Thank you they will be 5 month on April 11th ,


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you they will be 5 month on April 11th ,


A cute time .My GGD is 7 months old .That is why I asked .
I don't get to see her often .Did see her for a short while yesterday .The bunny slippers were a hit .
Thank you again for doing this tutorial .


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just came across your KAL for the bunny booties. I'm definitely interested in the lace-ups too. Thank you so much for sharing your talent!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Finally got mine done. Thank you Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Finally got mine done. Thank you Sonja.


You are very welcome yours look great .


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Sonja if you do the lace up booties, l am interested. Love joining your kals, so many different ideas.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Bisknit said:


> Finally got mine done. Thank you Sonja.


Love your red & white booties!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Finally finished! And are in the mail to my grandson! Will certainly make these again! Thank you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Sonja if you do the lace up booties, l am interested. Love joining your kals, so many different ideas.


Been a bit busy but will get to it in the next couple of days once I find suitable yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cinknitting said:


> Finally finished! And are in the mail to my grandson! Will certainly make these again! Thank you!


They look great , and nice and warm


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Been a bit busy but will get to it in the next couple of days once I find suitable yarn


I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Been a bit busy but will get to it in the next couple of days once I find suitable yarn


Also looking forward to it. Thanks Swedenme.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Also looking forward to it. Thanks Swedenme.


I'll try for tomorrow but if not it will be have to be Monday as I'm minding middle sons dog Saturday/Sunday and she is still a puppy , big but still only 5 month ????


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I'll try for tomorrow but if not it will be have to be Monday as I'm minding middle sons dog Saturday/Sunday and she is still a puppy , big but still only 5 month ????


How fun! I love it when our kids leave their dogs at our house so they can go out of town.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Rjkda said:


> How fun! I love it when our kids leave their dogs at our house so they can go out of town.


I don't love it. But my son left his big dog with me last weekend when he flew from Melbourne to Brisbane for the football. So I had Hank all weekend. He wasn't too bad but the dog suffers from separation anxiety.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LACE UP BOOTIE INSTRUCTIONS 

This is for anyone who wants to make the lace up version of the bunny bootie 

The beginning is exactly the same as the start of the bunny bootie so get your needles and yarn and do the first 8 rows of the bunny pattern that are on page 1 of this topic in main colour 
You should 48 sts on your needle , do not cut the yarn 

The next part is slightly different in a contrasting colour knit 1 row , purl 1 row repeat twice more ( 6 rows in all ) leave a long tail to sew the edge together like you did with the picot edging on the bunny bootie , or you could try knitting it together which I find a bit fiddly but I did do it this time just to show how it's done lift the bottom stitch up onto left needle and knit together with the stitch on the needle , continue across the row 

Then it's back to your main colour and knit 10 rows in stocking stitch ( knit 1 row , purl 1 row 

I'll leave it there for now, as I'm on puppy duty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Used size 3 mm needles for this little bootie would fit newborn to 3 month


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Iâve got one lace up bootie ready. Starting the second one. Iâm using 3mm needles for the smaller version.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just realised that my last 2 posts for the lace up booties never showed up I do apoligise 
, the next part is the toe shaping which is the same as the bunny bootie and you will find on page 6 of this topic


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I've just realised that my last 2 posts for the lace up booties never showed up I do apoligise
> , the next part is the toe shaping which is the same as the bunny bootie and you will find on page 6 of this topic


No worries. I just thought that your son's dog stayed longer than anticipated. I'll continue working on the booties tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> No worries. I just thought that your son's dog stayed longer than anticipated. I'll continue working on the booties tomorrow.


Not sure were they went , outer space maybe ????, I should have checked as I've heard other people say their posts have some times disappeared but it's never happened to me before , and then I got busy with another idea ,

I'll post the last part later on when the rest of the house wake up as I'm the only early riser here , dont think they would appreciate me banging about looking for my notes this early in the morning or the middle of the night still as they like to say ????


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Rjkda said:


> No worries. I just thought that your son's dog stayed longer than anticipated. I'll continue working on the booties tomorrow.


Had exactly the same thought. But very happy we getting the last two parts now. Thanks again, Swedenme. Lost my knitting mojo but still manage nicely to make the booties.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Last Part of lace up bootie 
You should have 34 sts on your needle 

Knit 13 sts , you will now concentrate on just the next 8 sts to make the tongue , if you are using straight needles you may need to put the other sts on stitch holders 
Row 1 , kfb, k6 , kfb (10sts) 
Knit 18 more rows 
Row 20 , k2tog , k6 , k2tog 
Cast off 

Now the cuff part , ,
Join yarn to the left of the tongue , cast on 2 sts and knit across these 15sts then continue straight across the back knitting the next 13 sts so you have all sts on one needle , turn to purl 
Cast on 2 sts and purl across all sts 
Next row k2, yo, k2tog, knit to last 4 sts k2tog, yo, k2
Next row Purl 
Then stocking st for 4 rows ( knit1 row , purl 1 row , knit 1 row , purl 1 row ) 
Next row k2 , yo, k2tog , knit to last 4 sts , k2tog , yo , k2 
Next row knit 
Cast off 

For a lace you can use a small crochet hook and just make a chain till you have the length you want , or for a knit lace just cast on about 100 sts and cast them of again , 
Sew seams add lace and its finished

Not very good pictures as I was trying to take them as I knit last night but hopefully they will help with the instructions


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Last Part of lace up bootie
> You should have 34 sts on your needle
> 
> Knit 13 sts , you will now concentrate on just the next 8 sts to make the tongue , if you are using straight needles you may need to put the other sts on stitch holders
> ...


Sonja, Should the last row of the toe shaping be slightly different for this one since it has stockinette vs garter for the previous section? In other words, should the last row be P24 so it doesn't leave a ridge on the smooth (knit) side? Or, will it matter as long as both booties are done the same way? Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Sonja, Should the last row of the toe shaping be slightly different for this one since it has stockinette vs garter for the previous section? In other words, should the last row be P24 so it doesn't leave a ridge on the smooth (knit) side? Or, will it matter as long as both booties are done the same way? Thanks.


You are correct I definitely dont have a ridge in my bootie so I must have automatically just done all purl , sorry , that's what I get for rushing , I typed it all out perfect and double checked everything ,before posting and then got a shock days later when I realised the post hadnt gone through so hurriedly tried to post everything again , hopefully the rest will be more straightforward


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> You are correct I definitely dont have a ridge in my bootie so I must have automatically just done all purl , sorry , that's what I get for rushing , I typed it all out perfect and double checked everything ,before posting and then got a shock days later when I realised the post hadnt gone through so hurriedly tried to post everything again , hopefully the rest will be more straightforward


Thank you for clarifying. I'll work on the booties tomorrow after an appointment; it's bedtime for me now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Rjkda said:


> Thank you for clarifying. I'll work on the booties tomorrow after an appointment; it's bedtime for me now.


And early wake up time for me ????


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

My lace up booties done, will still maybe redo laces


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> My lace up booties done, will still maybe redo laces


They are lovely Marinda , I usually leave a couple of inches of yarn either end of the lace and with a darning needle weave it back through the lace just to hide the ends , and then pull the lace gently to make it look a bit smoother


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I’m late to this post and fun knit along! Can’t wait to give these a try. I need a break from a baby blanket that is fighting me! Thank you Swedenme for sharing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JlsH said:


> I'm late to this post and fun knit along! Can't wait to give these a try. I need a break from a baby blanket that is fighting me! Thank you Swedenme for sharing!


You are welcome any questions just ask


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Finished my lace booties. Really enjoyed making both the bunny and lace ones. Thank you so much Sonja for your knitalongâs.
Always look forward to them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Finished my lace booties. Really enjoyed making both the bunny and lace ones. Thank you so much Sonja for your knitalongâs.
> Always look forward to them.


You are welcome , your booties are lovely, nice choice of colours ,


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Just noticed your bunny bootie knitalong. Thank you! I will be making some soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

knitting4friends said:


> Just noticed your bunny bootie knitalong. Thank you! I will be making some soon!


You are welcome , have fun


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Would definately be interested in patterm for blue bootie on page 19 so cute for little boys


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

CU Volunteer said:


> Would definately be interested in patterm for blue bootie on page 19 so cute for little boys


The pattern for the blue bootie starts on page 21


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in!


----------

